
The Trump administration’s surprising idea to nationalize America’s 5G network - chatmasta
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/1/29/16946582/trump-5g-proposal-wireless-ajit-pai-fcc-china
======
skate22
Yeah, no thanks.

